# Swedish: Kan du säga mig när är din födelsedag? order of elements in indirect questions



## gvergara

Hi

I'd like to know if the subject must ALWAYS precede the verb (pharse) in an indirect question, even when the verb of the indirect question is _vara _or when its subject is (too) long.

1) _Kan du säga till mig när är din födelsedag?_ (verb _vara_)
2) _Kan du säga till mig vem är den flicka som du pratade med igår på gatan?_ (långt subjekt)

Tack på förhand,
Gonzalo


----------



## sakvaka

The rules are these:

1) indirect questions always look different from direct ones
2) word order is standard (subject - predicate)
3) if the question is a simple yes/no question, follow the English model and add _om_ (if) eller _huruvida_ (whether, but I think this has fallen out of use a long time ago)
4) if the subject is a question word (who did it? which train goes to Oulu?), add _som_.

Ex.
2) _Hur mycket äter du?_ - _Jag vill veta hur mycket du äter._
3) _Såg du henne?_ - _Berätta för mig om du såg henne._
4) _Vem kysste dig i går?_ - _Säg vem som kysste dig i går._

Swedish-speaking people may be better at correcting your tries.


----------



## sakvaka

Could someone confirm if _huruvida_ is still used in modern language? Kan någon bekräfta om _huruvida_ fortfarande brukar användas i nusvenskan? Maybe my question above was too indirect.


----------



## Tjahzi

Word order is my weak discipline, but Sakvakas sentences are perfect. Gonzalos (in addition to the mixing up of _säga _and _säga till_) got the wrong word order. Actually, I'm not sure if I understood your question really. Please elaborate. 

Jag använder _huruvida_! För mig är det helt enkelt det mest naturlig valet i vissa kontexter. Jag är inte riktigt säker på om det är den sociala eller grammatiska kontexten som är den avgörande, men jag misstänker att båda spelar in. Jag hade till exempel troligtvis sagt _Vet du om han kommer på festen__? _men samtidigt garanterat skrivit _Huruvida svenskan verkligen har genitiv är en väldigt intressant fråga_. Det hade känts väldigt konstigt, ur en grammatisk synvinkel, att använda _om_ i den andra meningen.

Huruvida detta är en uppfattning jag är ensam om eller delar med någon törs jag dock inte svara på.


----------



## Delfinen

Sakvaka is right. Instead of _om_ and _huruvida_ you coluld also use _ifall_. I use _huruvida_ mostly in writing and to avoid two _om_ in a row: _Vi bråkade om huruvida du skulle klara provet eller inte. _


----------



## AutumnOwl

1) _Kan du säga till mig när är din födelsedag?_ (verb _vara_)
Kan du säga mig när din födelsedag är?

2) _Kan du säga till mig vem är den flicka som du pratade med igår på gatan?_ (långt subjekt)
Kan du säga mig vem flickan som du pratade med i går på gatan är?

Det här är mitt förslag.


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> Word order is my weak discipline, but Sakvakas sentences are perfect. Gonzalos (in addition to the mixing up of _säga _and _säga till_) got the wrong word order. Actually, I'm not sure if I understood your question really. Please elaborate.


In English they use either element order in indirect questions when the verb of the indirect question is to be (_Can you tell me when your birthday is? _or _Can you tell me when is your birthday?_), that is, subject-verb or the other way round. As to my second example, which I also suspected would be incorrect, long-subject indirect questions just came into my mind as a potential "special case", maybe because in English you sometimes have to rearrange the order of elements when one particular element is too long by comparison with the other elements (relative clauses, for instance) Thanks, Tjazhi  


AutumnOwl said:


> 1) _Kan du säga till mig när är din födelsedag?_ (verb _vara_)
> Kan du säga mig när din födelsedag är?
> 
> 2) _Kan du säga till mig vem är den flicka som du pratade med igår på gatan?_ (långt subjekt)
> Kan du säga mig vem flickan som du pratade med i går på gatan är?
> 
> Det här är mitt förslag.


This is all I wanted to know. Thanks AutumnOwl, and thanks everybody else who provided their ideas.


----------



## kilton

gvergara said:


> In English they use either element order in indirect questions when the verb of the indirect question is to be (_Can you tell me when your birthday is? _or _Can you tell me when is your birthday?_), that is, subject-verb or the other way round.



Just a minor point: I'm not sure if your second example above is correct. I would never say it that way, and if I heard someone else say it I would immediately think they're a non-native speaker.


----------



## gvergara

I knew some native(s) might not quite agree with that. I'll try to quote the book where I got the information from.


----------



## Dan2

I agree with kilton in that I wouldn't say _Can you tell me when is your birthday_ and that it sounds wrong to me.  However I agree with gvergara that you _do_ hear that word order from some native speakers of English.


----------

